# Grande Moulin De Paris - France



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2013)

It's only a shell...but what a shell...
Visited with Priority7, Jc101 & UrbexDad 

From outside the perimeter wall it looked amazing:






Why don’t mills look like this in the UK?





Standing close to it it feels imposing, almost threatening: 





I love the way that the architectural detailing has been carried on to every little outbuilding:





Admittedly inside is a massive disappointment. It’s been derelict some 20 odd years, and it’s location meant it was trashed after 5 years. It’s just a shell, with every inch covered in graffiti. 





Ground floor:





On the upper floors there isn’t much by way of floors, only really beams: 





Where there were bits of floor, mainly around stairs, they were rotten, and full of holes. 





Climbing the tower was a little hairy, I’m used to not having a handrail, but the outside wall was also full of human sized holes. Leaning down over the edge was unpleasant…










From t’other end, shiowing modern extension:





Finish with this external, the graffiti is a view around 10 paces forward of this wall:




Cheers for looking.


----------



## Bones out (Apr 17, 2013)

Phwoor, what a rack on her!

More trouser twitching stuff from you fella.

Love it!


----------



## AlexanderJones (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow. What a place! 

Superb photographs!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 18, 2013)

And what a shell it is. Incredible place and incredible pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 18, 2013)

Pretty impressive looking place that one! Shame its been stripped and raped though! Awesome shots too!

Does P7 not post here anymore? Not seen him for a while now


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 18, 2013)

Different. I'd expected this place to be rather more classicly industrial but it's quite aesthetic. Nothing much on that side of the Channel is "basic"!


----------



## mookster (Apr 18, 2013)

Absolutely love this place, easily the most dangerous location I've ever been in but fantastic levels of decay and wonderful architecture.

Did you not explore the other half? It's got a mostly concrete floor so you can explore pretty much all of it


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great report and stunning photos, love the looking down the stairs shot...


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 18, 2013)

Impressive shots of a impressive building, love that stairs shot


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm in paris next month, I might vanish off for a bit 

Cracking pics as always


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thats an impressive looking building very well captured!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 20, 2013)

Sod going up those stairs  Looks a well impressive building, I bet it was stunning back in its day.


----------

